# An orchestral piece



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment Poem for Orchestra.mp3


I've attached an mp3 of one of my pieces. I hope it plays, and I hope you like it. 

It was written in 1986. I never heard it "live". The file is copied into Finale (2007) and uses Garratan Personal Orchestra. I don't think it's too bad for a computer-generated sound.

Thanks for listening. 

Edit: Here is the same piece on youtube: 



 Admin may remove the attached sound file above. Thanks.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I enjoyed it well enough... Was this just a whim or did you compose more pieces?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> I enjoyed it well enough... Was this just a whim or did you compose more pieces?


I've composed others. But there are only a handful of pieces I've written that I really _like_. This is one of them. Thanks for listening :tiphat:


----------

